# Israel- The Holy Land



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Beer Sheba*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*The Bahai Gardens, Haifa*


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Jerusalem


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683224/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683230/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683232/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683234/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683242/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Haifa*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/viorica/222929510/


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Haifa Panorama by Daniel Brennwald, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Haifa, 1409 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Haifa, Shrine of the bab, 0754 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


The Bahai Temple in Haifa, Shrine of the bab, 3188 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The photo of that shrine is awesome!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Jerusalem


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683276/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683283/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683289/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683309/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Eilat*



Eilat, Eilat Hotels, 7233 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat hotels, 7092 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat view, 7067 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat view, 7218 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Would love to be there!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Jerusalem


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683357/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683364/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683368/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683371/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Acre*



Acre, Akko, 0799 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Acre, Akko, 0795 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Acre, Akko, 0768 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Mansion of Bahji, Bahai Shrine, Akko, 3241 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who lives in the Mansion of Bahji? Its so huge and beautiful!


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess volunteers and pilgrims from the Bahai faith.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Ashdod*

Ashdod is the fifth-largest city in Israel, located in the Southern District of the country, on the Mediterranean coast, located 32 kilometres (20 mi) south of Tel Aviv and 53 kilometres (33 mi) west of Jerusalem. Ashdod is an important regional industrial center. The Port of Ashdod is Israel's second largest port.





















*Monart Art Center*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> Who lives in the Mansion of Bahji? Its so huge and beautiful!



thats the Bahá'u'lláh grave , the founder of the Bahai Faith.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Jerusalem


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683356/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683373/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683410/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/683420/


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> great thread of a great nation.



You like Israel? :? 
After all the comments i made about your people?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My fellow Canadian? What about them?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Judean Desert*

The Judaean Desert is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Netanya*

Netanya is a city in the Northern Centre District of Israel, and is the capital of the surrounding Sharon plain. It is located 30 km (18.64 mi) north of Tel Aviv, and 56 km (34.80 mi) south of Haifa, between the 'Poleg' stream and Wingate Institute in the south and the 'Avichail' stream in the north. Netanya was named in honor of Nathan Straus, a prominent Jewish American merchant and philanthropist in the early twentieth century.

Wikipedia


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Beer-Sheva*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Tel Aviv is georgus town! :drool: :cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Ashkelon*

Ashkelon is a coastal city in the South District of Israel on the Mediterranean coast, 50 kilometres (31 mi) south of Tel Aviv, and 13 kilometres (8.1 mi) north of the border with the Gaza Strip. The ancient seaport of Ashkelon dates back to the Neolithic Age. In the course of its history, it has been ruled by the Canaanites, the Philistines, the Egyptians, the Israelites, the Assyrians, the Babylonians, the Greeks, the Phoenicians, the Hasmoneans, the Romans, the Persians, the Arabs and the Crusaders, until it was destroyed by the Mamluks in 1270.
By 1961, Ashkelon was ranked 18th among Israeli urban centers with a population of 24,000. In 2010, the population of Ashkelon was 112,900.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkelon


----------



## alexru (Aug 20, 2013)

I visited Tel Aviv and Jerusalem 3 years ago-
A very beautiful country:cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jerusalem.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The glorious city of Tel Aviv.*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Netanya*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Eilat
By hebrewtext


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tel Aviv*

By elab.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Absolutely stunning photos. Thank you for the posting, dudes!:cheers:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Urban Legend said:


>


this area is going to look so awesome when all the planned towers get build..!


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Haifa*





































Haifa University


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Mount Tabor*

Mount Tabor is located in Lower Galilee, Israel, at the eastern end of the Jezreel Valley, 11 miles (18 km) west of the Sea of Galilee. It was the site of the Mount Tabor battle between Barak under the leadership of the Israelite judge Deborah, and the army of Jabin commanded by Sisera, in the mid 12th century BC. It is believed by many Christians to be the site of the Transfiguration of Jesus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Tabor



















Photos by Rivkin


----------



## chrismartin02 (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Thanks for sharing the pictures. They bring back memories of my trip/vacation to Israel last year. I love Israel.


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

illuminati ?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Haifa is cool town, I like it! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is a great array of cities and they all look neat and progressive.


----------

